# Anyone sewing on here?



## Rita777 (Apr 16, 2015)

I've just bought some fabric to make a couple of trackies for myself. Found a super simple tutorial on Pinterest. The only thing I'm wondering is: should I wash the fabric before I see it to eliminate shrinkage once the trackies are all sewed up?


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Rita777 said:


> I've just bought some fabric to make a couple of trackies for myself. Found a super simple tutorial on Pinterest. The only thing I'm wondering is: should I wash the fabric before I see it to eliminate shrinkage once the trackies are all sewed up?


My partner and I are both avid sewers, and our "rule of thumb" is to ALWAYS wash fabric before using it.

BTW, exactly what are "trackies?"


----------



## ewinter42 (Nov 24, 2012)

I have always washed fabric before sewing with it, unless it is "dry clean only". 

BTW - I am not familiar with the term "trackies" - what are you making?


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

I always wash fabric first.


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

Trackies are a new one for me so I don't know exactly what you are making. BUT, as a long time sewer and ex-Home Ec Sewing Instructor, the basic rule is if the item is going to be washed (and dried) after it is finished the fabric should be put through the same procedure(s) before cutting into it. Some fabrics shrink more than others, woven fabrics shrink more, particularly lengthwise, than knits.



Rita777 said:


> I've just bought some fabric to make a couple of trackies for myself. Found a super simple tutorial on Pinterest. The only thing I'm wondering is: should I wash the fabric before I see it to eliminate shrinkage once the trackies are all sewed up?


----------



## gheezi (Mar 11, 2015)

Wash it! Not only for any shrinkage, but reduce skeuwing (sp?) that might have taken place in the finishing of the fabric at the mill. Wash and machine dry, 3 times if possible.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Probably track pants...


----------



## Ditsy (Nov 18, 2014)

I do a lot of sewing, quilting and embroidery but as this is a knitting site, I'm not convinced this is the place to talk about it - it would be nice if we had another one similar for sewing or at least a part of this one dedicated to that.


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

Yes, I sew, too -- I always wash with warm water, line dry.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Ditsy said:
 

> I do a lot of sewing, quilting and embroidery but as this is a knitting site, I'm not convinced this is the place to talk about it - it would be nice if we had another one similar for sewing or at least a part of this one dedicated to that.


KP hosts another section entitled, Other Crafts. It, too, has very entertaining topics of all sorts.


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

Re Rita 777. I find it okay for you to ask a sewing question. Sorry there are some really picky and sort of rude people but they are the minority.Most are very friendly and helpful.


----------



## Rita777 (Apr 16, 2015)

Thank you all who have responded so quickly! I will certainly wash the fabric before I sew the trackies.

Trackies I guess is an Australian term. They're track pants, you know, the comfy ones you wear at home, to the gym...


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

One good indicator as to whether such a question is acceptable is if it stays up. If it disappears that means the board has removed it. My point of view is that an occasional question about a related craft just rounds out everyone's knowledge and have no quarrel with it.


----------



## candytuft (Jul 1, 2011)

Trackies are track suit pants, definitely wash before use as with these fabrics they can shrink considerably also gets rid of some of the loose lint from the fleece on the back side .x.


----------



## Sherryc (Nov 17, 2014)

It's according to what type of fabric it is. If it's cotton, definitely wash it. If it's a knit or microfiber, you probably don't need to wash it because it won't shrink. If it's wool or silk, read instructions before washing, some are not washable and you'll ruin the fabric.


----------



## Charann102 (Apr 26, 2014)

I always prewash fabric even if it says on the tag it has been prewashed. I have learned the hard way. And I like to get the sizing washed out


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

I always wash the fabric before sewing and I use vinegar in the wash--that way the fabric stays bright and if there is any shrinkage it will have happened before you sew.


----------



## Lynnav (Feb 4, 2011)

Anything I am going to wear that will be washed in the machine and dried in the machine I was and dry first. Quilting fabric I do not wash first. It makes it too hard to cut accurately unless you spray-starch or -size again before cutting. I like the way quilts look if they are washed after assembly.


----------



## Ditsy (Nov 18, 2014)

Sorry - having a bit of a grumpy day and I didn't mean to be rude. I'm really pleased that the answers have thrown up the fact that there is a section on other crafts. No excuse for being grumpy except that I had a new embroidery sewing machine arrive this morning and it meant I had to sort out all my ufos and then clean before I can unpack it! Instead of knitting!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rita777 said:


> Thank you all who have responded so quickly! I will certainly wash the fabric before I sew the trackies.
> 
> Trackies I guess is an Australian term. They're track pants, you know, the comfy ones you wear at home, to the gym...


I'm not being critic but it would help if your Location was filled in. Since trackies is an Australian term. I for one looked to see what country you were coming from when I saw trackies. I was unfamiliar with the term.


----------



## linalu (Jun 20, 2013)

I do a lot of sewing, as well as the knitting, and I've just finished a couple of alteration projects. I also just ordered and received new fabric that is absolutely gorgeous for a couple of dresses, so I have several projects ahead of me in the sewing mode.


----------



## linalu (Jun 20, 2013)

I do a lot of sewing, as well as the knitting, and I've just finished a couple of alteration projects. I also just ordered and received new fabric that is absolutely gorgeous for a couple of dresses, so I have several projects ahead of me in the sewing mode. (and yes, I wash the fabric first.)


----------



## Gumblossom (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes Absolutely to allow for shrinking! Nothing like a nice warm comfy trackie.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Ditsy said:


> I do a lot of sewing, quilting and embroidery but as this is a knitting site, I'm not convinced this is the place to talk about it - it would be nice if we had another one similar for sewing or at least a part of this one dedicated to that.


Being that this is in General Chat anything is pretty much game for conversation. Just as going to Other Craft.


----------



## Ditsy (Nov 18, 2014)

Is it? I can't find it on there under this title - in fact; I can't find it at all now on the original list. Did it get moved?


----------



## Rita777 (Apr 16, 2015)

Thanks for all your feedback. I do appreciate that we can exchange advice on here


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

I always wash and dry fabric in the same manner as the finished product will be washed and dried.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

You can just soak For an hour and put on line , don't need washing etc.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

A tip if you have any fabric with red in it wash and then rinse in white vinegar. Red dyes have this thing about not setting. Vinegar will do that and there are other items out on the market that will also do this but I rather not deal with chemicals. If in doubt take a swatch of the red fabric and put into boiling water the water will turn red. Then let this cool take and do it again if more red color do the vinegar treatment.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

Mirror said:


> You can just soak For an hour and put on line , don't need washing etc.


best to put into a dryer because this will also finish the shrinking of the fabric.


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

I agree, do wash the fabric, although what you have for track pants may not shrink. Those of us who sew a lot always wash our fabrics and if you decide to use a dry clean only fabric, have it dry cleaned. I saw the result a friend had when we were in high school. She made the most beautiful 100% wool skirt and jacket to match. When it was dry cleaned the first time it shrank by about 10% at least. She couldn't wear it again, couldn't even get the skirt over her hips and this girl was very thin. I always by an extra quarter yard (or meter) just to be sure.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I always wash the fabric first, always. Just in case it shrinks, runs, etc.


----------



## deblh (Feb 19, 2015)

I always wash it first. I dont want to spend time making an item and then wash it and have it no longer fit!


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

most of my sewing is for quilts and I do not put anything in my studio without washing it first. Some fabrics will bleed when washed and the color migrates onto other parts of the quilt. I do not like to risk ruin after so much work. Wash wash wash .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ditsy said:


> I do a lot of sewing, quilting and embroidery but as this is a knitting site, I'm not convinced this is the place to talk about it - it would be nice if we had another one similar for sewing or at least a part of this one dedicated to that.


And the post was in 'Other Crafts' so surely no problem?
In countless decades of sewing successfully I have seldom washed the cloth- but I don't much like ironing, other than as a construction tool, plus a pair of trackies is mean't to be a comfortable, not tight fit. (I presume these are 'track pants'!?


----------



## apette (Mar 15, 2012)

Ditsy said:


> I do a lot of sewing, quilting and embroidery but as this is a knitting site, I'm not convinced this is the place to talk about it - it would be nice if we had another one similar for sewing or at least a part of this one dedicated to that.


This question is posted in the "Other Crafts" section, which does include sewing, embroidery, etc.


----------



## Betsiann (Dec 26, 2011)

Enjoyed all the answers to the question. Hope more sewing questions are asked


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

This is the place to ask the sewing question, OTHER CRAFTS. Many of us knit, crochet sew, and all sorts of crafty things.


Ditsy said:


> I do a lot of sewing, quilting and embroidery but as this is a knitting site, I'm not convinced this is the place to talk about it - it would be nice if we had another one similar for sewing or at least a part of this one dedicated to that.


----------



## Jaevick (Feb 14, 2011)

Ditsy said:


> I do a lot of sewing, quilting and embroidery but as this is a knitting site, I'm not convinced this is the place to talk about it - it would be nice if we had another one similar for sewing or at least a part of this one dedicated to that.


Wow! I guess those posts I've put under the headings of "Other Crafts" and "General Chit Chat" were inappropriate for this knitting site. Please forgive my ignorance since I'm a newbie here.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

Jaevick said:


> Wow! I guess those posts I've put under the headings of "Other Crafts" and "General Chit Chat" were inappropriate for this knitting site. Please forgive my ignorance since I'm a newbie here.


Nope. that's where they go!


----------



## k-9shines (Jan 6, 2014)

In the 60 years that I have been sewing, I very seldom prewash fabric. Of all the clothes that you buy, are they prewashed? No. I do prewash sweatshirt type fabric that I know will shrink "up" if I am making sweatpants or a jacket of that fabric. I do not know of any quilters who prewash their fabric.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

k-9shines said:


> In the 60 years that I have been sewing, I very seldom prewash fabric. Of all the clothes that you buy, are they prewashed? No. I do prewash sweatshirt type fabric that I know will shrink "up" if I am making sweatpants or a jacket of that fabric. I do not know of any quilters who prewash their fabric.


That's what i have been seeing from quilters


----------



## Pickleft (Jan 15, 2014)

I have been sewing 60 years and have taught hand-smocking classes. If I buy a washable fabric, it ALWAYS gets washed and dried the way the finished item will be cared for before I cut into it. Removes chemicals and/or sizing from the fabric (which can, over time, gum up your machine); shows shrinkage; and lets me see how the fabric will be after washing. One time I bought the softest, yummiest cotton fabric to make my then young daughter a smocked dress. After washing, it had shrunk, had un-removable, horrible wrinkles, and was hard as an old-time bed sheet. Absolutely awful. If I had put all the time into doing the hand smocking first and then washed the finished garment, I would have been sick.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Ditsy said:


> I do a lot of sewing, quilting and embroidery but as this is a knitting site, I'm not convinced this is the place to talk about it - it would be nice if we had another one similar for sewing or at least a part of this one dedicated to that.


That's why we have this section for Other Crafts!


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

I too learned the hard way, always wash, dry, then cut. This will save you a lot of aggravation. You are in the right link, chit chat. Be happy and sew on!

Fiona. &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

So glad to see so many sewers here too. I wash if its red. Any kind of cotton gets washed, if its for clothes, no washing for quilting. I never wash sy thetics. I love the new fabric smell and feel and kind of feel the fabric isn't quite new if its been washed first.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> My partner and I are both avid sewers, and our "rule of thumb" is to ALWAYS wash fabric before using it.
> 
> BTW, exactly what are "trackies?"


I always wash washable fabric before cutting it, to get rid of fabric sizing, set color, and allow for shrinkage. What's a "trackie"??


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

I always wash and dry cottons to be used for clothes, but don't for any of my quilts. I like the way the fabric is a bit nicer to cut out and sew if not washed for my quilts. I wash fleece first to get out some of the lint. Even though I clean out my bobbin area with each bobbin change, fleece fabrics can really leave a lot of lint.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

I have been sewing for forty five+ years and only wash fabric that I pick up at the second hand store. New fabric I never wash . Cotton will shrink then trying to get the wrinkles out before sewing it up never fully gives the material a new look. I usually dry clean the garment if I am not sure of the material. Anything fancy may only get worn once or twice a year so will only clean when the collar or cuffs show signs of dirt. I do know that the rule is to wash all material before cutting but I never do.


----------



## JUDYLEU (Jan 6, 2015)

If your fabric has cotton in it, I would wash it. If it's double knit or spandex, I wouldn't because it will cause it to roll up on the edges and it will be impossible to get the roll out. I make my own bras and never wash the stretch material before I use it because of this problem. the roll causes me to loose so much of the fabric where I can no longer use it because of the roll.


----------



## 59891 (Apr 18, 2012)

Wash it!! No matter what sort of fabric it is - if it is washable, wash it first!
You have no idea where it has been stored before you purchased it!!


----------



## 59891 (Apr 18, 2012)

Wash it!! No matter what sort of fabric it is - if it is washable, wash it first!
You have no idea where it has been stored before you purchased it!!
Also, have any of you ever been in a fabric mill?? Wash it!!!!


----------



## Neecie (Dec 23, 2014)

I live in So Cal, US. What is a trackie?


----------



## Teriwm (Jun 18, 2012)

I always wash fabric before I sew with it if it's to be made into something washable. If the ends might fray I zigzag them first.

I just bought some lovely fabric for a house dress.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

I have been sewing professionally in my own business for the last 30 years. A general rule of thumb for home sewers - pre-wash/dry all fabric before cutting.

When some fabrics are imported from other countries it is given a soaker bath in insecticide to prevent accidental transfer of insects to the destination country. If you have ever been in a yard goods store when a new box of fabric has just arrived from another country, the odour of chemicals is very strong.

Fabric is also treated with a filler and sizing (light starch)chemicals while still on the production line. Sometimes the teeth or wheels at the sides of the fabric (on the selvage) don't drive at the exact same rate. This means as the sizing dries the fabric pulled crocket.

The above 2 things are wonderful reasons for washing fabric. First, to wash off the insecticide, second, to wash off the sizing so your garment will hang straight after cutting and sewing.

Drying is also important. Using a dryer helps shrink the fabric so your garment will never change from the way you made it (if you cut and sew after washing and drying)

Many people say the fabric becomes too soft after washing, harder to work with. If you have trouble with that, wash and dry the fabric. Iron with the right temperature then fold the fabric lengthwise and spray with sizing or lightly with spray starch. Let it dry and the fabric will feel more like when you just brought it home.

Make sure you know what the fabric contents are, and what temp it should be washed and dried at....or is it dry clean only?


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I have been sewing for 60 years and some fabric I wash and others I don't, just depends on the fabric content. Good luck to you, sewing is my first love.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

wash it


----------



## karenwhipple (Sep 6, 2012)

I think it is appropriate to ask this question since it is under the category other crafts


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

I would wash my fabric before sewing, it also fluffs up a bit , all in all usially looks better.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

I don't want to read all the thread, but I do want to remind you to zig zag stitch the raw edges, especially if it is a knit, before you wash. Otherwise, it may run.


----------



## Ferol Pat (Jun 18, 2013)

I ALWAYS wash my material before I start with whatever I am making.
I learned a hard lesson once where the material shunk


----------



## addictedtoknitting (Feb 2, 2012)

How would you wash material without fraying it?
I have bought material and the sales clerk would cut the amount of yardage I would need. That end piece that she/he cut, sometimes starts to fray the moment I unfold the material.

How would you manage that?

PM me for any advice.

Angie (addictedtoknitting)


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

I've never ever washed a fabric before cutting and sewing up a garment.

All material for dressing making should be able to be used straight off the bolt without the need to be pre washed. Only poor quality material will shrink.

This is one of the reasons I'd never buy material from the USA.

If I bought a material in the UK and it shrink after the first wash after being made up into a garment it would go back to the shop for a full refund.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Aisles said:


> I've never ever washed a fabric before cutting and sewing up a garment.
> 
> All material for dressing making should be able to be used straight off the bolt without the need to be pre washed. Only poor quality material will shrink.
> 
> ...


Good on you! Nice to encounter some straight talking.


----------



## 59891 (Apr 18, 2012)

If you look at the origin of the fabric - most of it comes from China.
Perhaps the UK is fortunate enough to still have fabric mills.
We are not!
Having said that - my Mother, who taught sewing at the women's Institute in Scranton, Pa. in the early 1900's, taught me that fabric should always be washed and ironed before cutting.
If it works for you, go for it!!!


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

I was taught how to sew in high school, and was told, always to wash fabric, it never hurts


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

also it gets all the formalgihde out


----------

